# Projects Are Like Rabbits, They Keep Multiplying- Share yours here!



## drstratton (Apr 1, 2020)

Hi everyone!  I'm Rene' and I'm new to this forum! I thought this would be a fun way to meet others here!

We've been doing a ton of projects and I know that they will never end!  Here is the project I did today!

What's going on at your homestead?

Painted the inside of the Coop!



Before Picture!


----------



## Xerocles (Apr 1, 2020)

Nice looking paint job in a nice looking coop. Send another picture in three weeks. It'll already look like your "before" picture. 
Projects? Hmmmm.....lets see if I have any. Oh yes. Put up wire around the garden to keep the ducks in. And electric fence around the same garden to keep everything else out. Plant the stuff that's ready to go in the ground. And start seeds so I have more to go into the garden. Build a trellis for the blackberry bush. Finish my shooting bench. Re-roof 1/3 of the carport. Put a new starter on the lawn mower. Continue cutting scrub trees (finally cleared an area NOT under old hardwoods big enough to have a burn pile. That'll help.) Upgrade a couple electric runs inside the house so I can actually use the spare room without worrying about burning the house down. Repair the door frame to the storage room that was kicked in before I moved here a year ago. Jack up the workshop and replace the rotten sill. Make a cornhole game and a porch size Jinga game for the daughter of a friend of mine (I made them a "golf ball ladder" game yesterday and delivered it today. BIG HIT)

Need to find a lion and an elephant so I can just have my yard declared a jungle, because my mowers been broken so long.
Yep, that's about it for this week. But be careful with this thread title, cause some folks on here have a LOT of projects.
And I haven't said it yet, but welcome to BYH.


----------



## drstratton (Apr 1, 2020)

Xerocles said:


> Nice looking paint job in a nice looking coop. Send another picture in three weeks. It'll already look like your "before" picture.
> Projects? Hmmmm.....lets see if I have any. Oh yes. Put up wire around the garden to keep the ducks in. And electric fence around the same garden to keep everything else out. Plant the stuff that's ready to go in the ground. And start seeds so I have more to go into the garden. Build a trellis for the blackberry bush. Finish my shooting bench. Re-roof 1/3 of the carport. Put a new starter on the lawn mower. Continue cutting scrub trees (finally cleared an area NOT under old hardwoods big enough to have a burn pile. That'll help.) Upgrade a couple electric runs inside the house so I can actually use the spare room without worrying about burning the house down. Repair the door frame to the storage room that was kicked in before I moved here a year ago. Jack up the workshop and replace the rotten sill. Make a cornhole game and a porch size Jinga game for the daughter of a friend of mine (I made them a "golf ball ladder" game yesterday and delivered it today. BIG HIT)
> View attachment 71879
> Need to find a lion and an elephant so I can just have my yard declared a jungle, because my mowers been broken so long.
> ...


Thank you for the welcome!  Sounds like your week was a lot like mine! The paint job was what I did today, as to the condition in a few weeks, I noted that in my Journal... 😂 ! I will add more of what we've been working on! I just wanted to get this started...lol!

And like I said projects are like rabbits...you have proven my hypothesis!  😂

Love the projects for the kids! 💞


----------



## drstratton (Apr 2, 2020)

Today's entry! What we've been working on! Improving the Chicken coop!  We have always had Banty's, along comes Covid and we realize that we should be prepared for whatever else comes our way! We were preparing for retirement which was supposed to happen in June! So, I ordered 16 standard size chickens, for eggs & eventually meat, they are currently a little over 2 weeks old and still in their brooder!  We will also be getting rabbits & pigs, more on those projects later!  Our chicken coop was designed for Banty's so we needed to make some modifications! We removed the nesting boxes that we had inside and my husband is currently building a new nesting box to attach to the outside of the coop!  This will allow plenty of room for our new flock!
The coop before!




Making the cut!




Ready for the new nesting box!




Checking for fit!




End panels added!




Drop down door!




We will be doing more tonight when my husband gets home from work!  The new box will be painted to match the rest of the coop! 
More to come tomorrow!


----------

